# Pathfinder



## Slayer89 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pathfinder (2007)







Man, I really dug this movie. Maybe not the MOST historically accurate, but it was a work of fiction based on a graphic novel. I still thought it was definately worth watching.

Any one else see this?


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 20, 2007)

that the viking one? if so, i've been waiting to see it for ages.


----------



## Slayer89 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah; vikings and native americans.


----------



## Carrion (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd rather just 2 hours of Vikings raping and pilaging to the soundtrack of Suffocation.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 20, 2007)

I saw it then administered Amon Amarth on the ride home  

It was good And featured Clancy Brown (the Kurgan from Highlander) 

Was i wrong in wanting the Vikings to win


----------



## Slayer89 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think any true fan of Amon Amarth would have at least a hidden urge to root for the vikings.


----------



## Bobby (Apr 21, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> Was i wrong in wanting the Vikings to win



No not at all. Of course thats not PC but shit who cares it's a movie.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 22, 2007)

The poster for the movie makes it look waaaay better than it actually is (for me anyway).


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2007)

Just watched this, I actually rented it because of the cover, expecting some kind of ridiculous barbarian movie. 

I thought it was totally fucking awesome! A lot like Apocalypto with tons more action.


----------



## lailer75 (Sep 17, 2007)

great flick


----------



## Naren (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw this movie a few months ago. I thought it was really stylish and cool.  

I was DEFINITELY not rooting for the vikings. Fuck, they were murdering and raping innocent people. How could I root for them? Might as well be rooting for the terrorists in a 9/11 movie. "YEAH! YOU JUST FUCKING KILLED ALL THE PEOPLE IN THAT BUILDING! YOU GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 17, 2007)

Naren said:


> How could I root for them?



It's fiction... People root for the bad guys all the time. I know most people who watch films like Friday The 13th aren't rooting for the dozens of dumb teenagers.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't even realize it was Clancy Brown until like 2/3 of the way through.


----------



## Naren (Sep 17, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> It's fiction... People root for the bad guys all the time. I know most people who watch films like Friday The 13th aren't rooting for the dozens of dumb teenagers.



I think it really depends on the movie. I mean I root for Darth Vader in Star Wars as well as a lot of other villains in movies, but I never root for the villains in films where the villains are portrayed as heartless ruthless bloodthirsty barbarians set on nothing but rape and murder. 

I mean, I could root for the vikings in a lot of different films where vikings appear, but not in this one.

Besides, in slasher flicks, they usually make it so you don't like the main characters so you either don't care when they die or you're glad when they die. I feel it really depends on the movie.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> I didn't even realize it was Clancy Brown until like 2/3 of the way through.



Yeah they had a lot of make up on him


----------

